# Who here thinks Santana is the best music for Kali/Arnis practice?



## AC_Pilot (Jan 21, 2005)

I dig Santana and it has that fantastic beat for stick practice and sparring.. whattya think?  :supcool:


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 21, 2005)

LOL... whaddya know! It's what I'm listening to right now. The expanded greatest hits album (red cover).  Carlos is indeed the man. 
I dunno if it's good for Kali/Arnis practice as I don't do that art... but I do love to mellow out with the sounds of his guitar. 
("But she's not there" cover is playing right now.... ooooohh yeah, dig it man!)  :supcool:
Actually some of the music is better suited to seduction... watch out ladies if you hear Carlos playing in the background... heh  :uhyeah:


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 22, 2005)

MacCaver, you're right on all counts. Carlos is in the top ten of all time music makers, IMO. But if you're talking soul and beat, he can't be beat!

I have everything Santana has done, every boxed set and every single CD. My fave Santana song is "_Fried neckbones and your home fries_"  *that's soul!*


----------



## Seigi (Jan 22, 2005)

Santana is Good! I never considered his music?

We usually use a Capoeira CD or An Indonesian Tape.

Thanks for the suggestion.

Peace :whip:


----------



## GAB (Jan 22, 2005)

Seigi said:
			
		

> Santana is Good! I never considered his music?
> 
> We usually use a Capoeira CD or An Indonesian Tape.
> 
> ...


Hi All,

George Santana is a good Silat, Arnis and Escrima practioner, he also has a band in the Sacramento area, if you ever get a chance you ought to go hear him.:uhyeah: 

He adds to that some Spanish Fencing and the universal pattern that was around hundreds of years ago.

Regards, Gary


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 23, 2005)

Sounds a lot like my JKD! I am originally from Sacramento, but unlikely to return there so I'll have to miss out on that fun, at least for now :ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Jan 27, 2005)

I practice to Pantera and Godsmack, usually.  It puts me in touch with my inner anger, and helps me express my agression.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 27, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I practice to Pantera and Godsmack, usually.  It puts me in touch with my inner anger, and helps me express my agression.



I agree that these two and the Santana are all good to practice too.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 28, 2005)

Darn I listen tpo the beat of Rob Zombie


----------



## James Kovacich (Jan 28, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> MacCaver, you're right on all counts. Carlos is in the top ten of all time music makers, IMO. But if you're talking soul and beat, he can't be beat!
> 
> I have everything Santana has done, every boxed set and every single CD. My fave Santana song is "_Fried neckbones and your home fries_"  *that's soul!*


Fried neckbones! Santana is number 1 for me too!

Pretty much the whole "Live at the Filmore" double CD is great for Sinawali.


----------

